#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-26
<danielveazey> what's up y'all
<kwadroke> anyone still awake?
<kwadroke> a_unix_geek: you still around?
<a_unix_geek> yea, sup
<kwadroke> irc server is running now
<kwadroke> trying to get NickServ and ChanServ going
<a_unix_geek> scweet
<kwadroke> I think I got the right module loaded, but they're not there
<kwadroke> think I figured it out
